

How to evenly split a bill easily - RobertKohr
http://robkohr.tumblr.com/post/275425030/how-to-evenly-split-a-bill-with-a-lot-of-people

======
bockris
Sorry but I hate this.

Some people at my work do this with credit cards.

e.g. Everyone at the table puts a CC in a hat and you ask the server to pick
one and that person pays.

It's pretty much stopped me from going to lunch with that group.

~~~
RobertKohr
Why do you not like this?

~~~
sharkbrainguy
I have the same reaction,

because I prefer this:

    
    
        Q: "How much will lunch cost?"
        A: "$20"
    

To this:

    
    
        Q: "How much will lunch cost?"
        A: "Either $0 or $200"

------
waivej
A nice thing about uneven splits is people can live within their own budget.
An idea like this assumes everyone spends a comparable amount and is OK with
it.

